# Liver protection for Dbol in first cycle?



## Nick (Aug 6, 2018)

I’ve read that Dbol is pretty toxic to you’re liver. This is what my first cycle is going to be

(I might change and take 250 IUs of hcg x2 each week)


taking test cyp w/ .5mg arimidex mon/Thursday for 10-12 weeks
and 30mg dianabol ED for 4 weeks 

Stop test and Then taking hcg

week 12: 250 IUs 2x that week
Week 13: 250 IUs EOD
week 14: 500 IUs EOD

Stop hcg start nolva/clomid

Week 15: 100mg Clomid ED and 40mg Nolva ED
Week 16: 100mg Colmid ED and 40mg Nolva ED
Week 17: 50mg Clomid ED and 20mg Nolva ED
Week 18: 50mg Clomid ED and 20mg Nolva ED

i dont see anything in here about liver protection from the Dbol. Is there anything I could use to help me about a little because I want to have as little problems as possible

thanks guys


----------



## boxing45 (Aug 6, 2018)

NAC, TUDCA, prunella vulgaris, a shitload of water, and as much black coffee as you can drink.


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2018)

boxing45 said:


> NAC, TUDCA, prunella vulgaris, a shitload of water, and as much black coffee as you can drink.



you need all of those or just one? I heard NAC was favored


----------



## boxing45 (Aug 6, 2018)

Nick said:


> you need all of those or just one? I heard NAC was favored



Try each one and get blood tested to see what works best for you. I’m sure they all work fine, along with plenty of water, as long as it’s bringing your liver enzymes down that’s all that matters at the end of the day


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2018)

boxing45 said:


> Try each one and get blood tested to see what works best for you. I’m sure they all work fine, along with plenty of water, as long as it’s bringing your liver enzymes down that’s all that matters at the end of the day



NAC is something you can get at like GNC right? I might buy it right now from bulk supplements on amazon. Recommendation on how many mgs to take a day? 1200mg?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 6, 2018)

buy online, just follows bottles directions.  walgreens / rite aid etc would even have NAC


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 6, 2018)

boxing45 said:


> NAC, TUDCA, prunella vulgaris, a shitload of water, and as much black coffee as you can drink.



I’ve never heard coffee. I know it’s a diuretic. What would the benefit be?


----------



## boxing45 (Aug 6, 2018)

Blusoul24 said:


> I’ve never heard coffee. I know it’s a diuretic. What would the benefit be?



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25291138/


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 6, 2018)

Wow, I knew about a lot of the health benefits of coffee, but I had missed that. This is great news, with the amount of coffee I drink, my liver must be bulletproof! Lol Thanks for the link.


----------



## boxing45 (Aug 6, 2018)

Blusoul24 said:


> Wow, I knew about a lot of the health benefits of coffee, but I had missed that. This is great news, with the amount of coffee I drink, my liver must be bulletproof! Lol Thanks for the link.



Yeah it’s a godsend lol I love black coffe, and knowing it has so many benefits is even better


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2018)

Don't bother. A little dbol isn't gonna hurt you unless you got liver damage already.


----------



## boxing45 (Aug 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't bother. A little dbol isn't gonna hurt you unless you got liver damage already.



You’re right bro! He just needs to make sure he drinks enough water, a little d bol never hurt anyone...


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2018)

boxing45 said:


> You’re right bro! He just needs to make sure he drinks enough water, a little d bol never hurt anyone...



Well thanks guys but I’m going to take it anyway just to be sure. No harm in a little extra protection.


----------



## Jin (Aug 7, 2018)

Nick said:


> Well thanks guys but I’m going to take it anyway just to be sure. No harm in a little extra protection.



Not true. 

If you double up with condoms there is a 79% higher chance of them ripping. 

Thats why I always refuse to wear them.


----------



## Dirty jonny (Aug 29, 2018)

Use liv 52 6 caps per day for liver support


----------

